# Have a Happy Thanksgiving all



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Lot to be thankful for this year - ain't life just grand though? Getting to watch two little guys like this go from little yellow bug-eyed fluff balls to young handsome birds, it's just grand! 

Before










After


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, Happy Thanksgiving to you too.

Boy, where did those beautiful colors come from on those babies? They sure have grown and are cute as can be.

Life is grand.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How precious - beautiful colors too! 

Happy Thanksgiving to every from our family as well. 

If I may - let's play a little "game" here -- each person posting on this thread mention one thing (I know - we can all think of tons of things  ) they are especially thankful for this year. My family and I used to do this at the dinner table on Thanksgiving Day but we are scattered geographically now and I miss that tradition, so please join me in doing a virtual version  

This year, I'm especially thankful that my Dad has made a nearly 100% recovery to triple bypass surgery - at the young age of 82


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Nab...those babies are really beautiful! The colors are quite striking!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO YOU AND YOURS!

Wonderful news, Dezirrae!

With LOVE and HUGS TO ALL MY PIGEON TALK FRIENDS!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love the colors on those little squeakers! Isn't it neat how two simple colored birds can make colors that seem almost out of place coming from the parents? Squeakers...they're so cute! I bet you can't wait to see how they look when they moult out into their adult feathers, huh? 

As for our little game...
One thing I'm thankful for is this forum 
No body at school seems to be the slightest bit interested when I try to tell them about my birds, so it just leaves me with my dad to talk pigeons with. He sees what I see, and he taught me a lot of the things I know....so it kinda leaves me alone as far as pigeon stuff goes. I've known about this forum for a while (and the main site even longer) but never really wandered over to post in it until recently. Now I've made some friends and met a lot of really nice people that actually understand what the heck I'm talking about with these birds, haha.
Hooray for Pigeon-Talk! 

I'm glad to hear your dad's going okay, Dezirrae. It must have been pretty nerve racking. Even little simple surgeries make me nervous!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Happy ThanksGiving*

Happy THANKSGIVING all . . . Grateful that each waking day, I see wonderful things every where . . in PigeonTalk, at work, with my releases (some I do for free - just because), Adopting wayward birds with my daughter, or just seeing every living thing grow and unfold (gonna be a grandad to boot) . . . yes I agree " life is grand".  

*AND A VERY SPECIAL THANKS TO ALL THE WONDERFUL FOLKS @ 911PA* 

Abisai


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

A Happy Thanksgiving to all my PT friends.


I'm thankful for this site and the sharing that goes on here. And I'm thankful for all the beautiful birds who give me far more than I give them.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

nabisho said:


> Lot to be thankful for this year - ain't life just grand though? Getting to watch two little guys like this go from little yellow bug-eyed fluff balls to young handsome birds, it's just grand!
> 
> Nabisho,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nabisho said:


> Lot to be thankful for this year - ain't life just grand though? Getting to watch two little guys like this go from little yellow bug-eyed fluff balls to young handsome birds, it's just grand!
> 
> Before
> 
> ...



Which is Mom and which is Dad?


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

THOSE KIDS ARE ADORABLE! haha, I wondered.."where'd the red come from!?" 

I too am thankful for finding PT, for all the help and advice, and the friends it has brought me!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those babies are such unusual coloring, what precious gifts!

Happy Thanksgiving !!!....to you too, NAB and to all our members!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, beautiful babies. Thanks.


We all have so much to be grateful for and to keep with Dezirrae's thoughts --I have been blessed to find this wonderful caring world-wide community of pigeon advocates. You have brought me on a wonderful journey. I've learned so much about pigeons, their wonderful traits, and their sad fate and place in the urban/suburban world. Thank you for making me a part of this community. 



Happy and Blessed Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful babies and parents, Nab! Thank you for the pictures and the Thanksgiving wishes.

Happy Thanksgiving to all our members who celebrate the day!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, thanks.....always enjoy your posts.

And very best wishes for a wonderful Thanksgiving for all of our members who observe the holiday!
*********************************************

May your stuffing be tasty
May your turkey plump,
May your potatoes and gravy
Have nary a lump.
May your yams be delicious
And your pies take the prize,
And may your Thanksgiving dinner
Stay off your thighs!
~Author Unknown

******************************************

Linda


----------

